# Shimano ST-7S60 Nexus 7 speed shifter problem



## Majuschka (Oct 9, 2021)

I have a question about an vintage Shimano Nexus 7 speed shifter.

Its a *Shimano ST-7S60* shifter that got a bit sandy inside. I've wanted to clean it up and took it apart. After reassembling it doesn't work properly.
The Problem is that it don't shift down, it gets stucked when pushing the button. It must have something to do with the mechanics, maybe by wrong reassembling.






does someone know a solution? or does somenone have that shifter to show me the correct composition of the parts? 
Would be happy if someone can help me. I really like that look of that shifter and I dont want to change it.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 17, 2021)

Majuschka said:


> I have a question about an vintage Shimano Nexus 7 speed shifter.
> 
> Its a *Shimano ST-7S60* shifter that got a bit sandy inside. I've wanted to clean it up and took it apart. After reassembling it doesn't work properly.
> The Problem is that it don't shift down, it gets stucked when pushing the button. It must have something to do with the mechanics, maybe by wrong reassembling.
> ...



I had the same issue. I was told to replace it with a twist shift. They aren't around much still because they had issues. If you go the route of twist shift Make Sure it's for IGH / Internal Geared Hub.

I will be doing the same thing on a Cruiser 7 when I use that hub on another project. 
I will use the twist shift but made into a Stick Shifter attached to the frame.


----------



## Majuschka (Oct 20, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I had the same issue. I was told to replace it with a twist shift. They aren't around much still because they had issues. If you go the route of twist shift Make Sure it's for IGH / Internal Geared Hub.
> 
> I will be doing the same thing on a Cruiser 7 when I use that hub on another project.
> I will use the twist shift but made into a Stick Shifter attached to the frame.



A twist shifter no option for me. I have an Cruiser 7 too and I want to use the Schwinn grips on it, but they are to long for a twist shifter.
Can you show me how you turn the twist shifter into a stick shifter? Sounds interessting.
Or are there any options to use other thumb shifters on a Nexus speed hub?


----------



## Gordon (Oct 20, 2021)

I have several new sets of these Shimano shifters that look like they probably work the same way as yours. The right side shifts up with the lever and down with the gray button.


----------



## Majuschka (Oct 20, 2021)

Gordon said:


> I have several new sets of these Shimano shifters that look like they probably work the same way as yours. The right side shifts up with the lever and down with the gray button.



Thank you Gordon, but I really like that clean look of mine, do you have one like this? Or do you know where I can get one?


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 21, 2021)

Majuschka said:


> A twist shifter no option for me. I have an Cruiser 7 too and I want to use the Schwinn grips on it, but they are to long for a twist shifter.
> Can you show me how you turn the twist shifter into a stick shifter? Sounds interessting.
> Or are there any options to use other thumb shifters on a Nexus speed hub?



Some ideas and pics from RatRodBikes










Basically what you do is remove the short rubber 1/2 grip, add a clamp to the frame, and make a lever or stick that rotates the twist shifter. I haven't done this YET but when I put the Nexus7 into a frame this is the route I'll be going😏 

I won't be using the gears all the time or very often up hill etc so it shouldn't see a lot of use every ride. Predominately the rides I have been on or take are flat level ground but I love the Nexus7 on the girls Cruiser 7 I bought for less than $100


----------



## Gordon (Oct 21, 2021)

Majuschka said:


> Thank you Gordon, but I really like that clean look of mine, do you have one like this? Or do you know where I can get one?



Sorry, I do not have one nor do I know where you might find one.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 21, 2021)

Can get the suicide shifters from hbbc Huntington Beach Bicycle Co, also uschoppers also carries them! Have a few on different bikes!


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 21, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Can get the suicide shifters from hbbc Huntington Beach Bicycle Co, also uschoppers also carries them! Have a few on different bikes!



That helps and are you saying you're running them on internal geared hubs? That may jus' save me some effort & spend some of my money too 🤣


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 21, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> That helps and are you saying you're running them on internal geared hubs? That may jus' save me some effort & spend some of my money too 🤣



Yuppers, 3&7 internal hubs!


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 21, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Yuppers, 3&7 internal hubs!



Greatly appreciated 🍻 Now I gotta go see what the damage is goin' to be. Hahaha


----------

